# New Build - 2016 GHOST Lector



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Still working on this. There has been allready replaced crank for new REX 2.1, Antares 00 sadle and derrailleur with GS cage. Still working on hidden di2 cables, bike would look as simple and clean as possible. Thats why I won't use XTR Di2 info display. I have road junction box hidden in steerer and battery inside of top tube. Just because of weight balance. Rovals are not mine, they are on bike just for test and to see, how it looks with white graphics. There will be DT 240 straight pull hubs with Sapim CX Ray spokes and "nancy wheels" 30mm wide carbon rims.























Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

btw originaly it is blc/blc model 5 LC.
little bit customized 























Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is such an awesome bike!

What stem top cap is that?


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> That is such an awesome bike!
> 
> What stem top cap is that?


Thanks, its this one:








I just brushed it to matte finish

Odo iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the lines on that frame! Looking forward to more.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

That is one hot bike!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

And the weight for this awesome build is :drumroll:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like the stock build is 22.7~ lbs.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

doccoraje said:


> And the weight for this awesome build is :drumroll:


I'll let you know when it will be finished. It would be somewhere under 9 kg. No 100% weight weenie but Race ready 

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool looking bike .


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

Very nice with those decals 

lance153, that's a sub kilo frame isn't it?

German brands are pushing the weight envelope... Ghost Lector, Cube Elite, Focus Raven, Canyon Exceed... All in the 900/800 grams with competitive prices


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

nunokas said:


> Hi.
> 
> Very nice with those decals
> 
> ...


Its 1.140g in "S". This is LC version, ULC is sub 900g

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

lance153 said:


> Its 1.140g in "S". This is LC version, ULC is sub 900g
> 
> Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


Oh, i didn't notice the version. Thanks.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Having some fun with optical fibre 









Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great thread - keep the details coming!

I have some questions I need answers to:

1. Can you give details on the Di2 wiring? Especially coming from the steerer area. 
2. Source for the decals?
3. Any scale shots (weights) of individual parts?

Cheers!


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Great thread - keep the details coming!
> 
> I have some questions I need answers to:
> 
> ...


Well, I drilled a small hole to steerer  I know all the risks, but I think there wont be a problem in alu steerer.

I allready instaled a Pro Tharsis Di2 handlebar, so cable from shifter goes dorectly to steerer. Junction A is sticked there with 3M tape. Then cable goes to frame through that 4mm hole in steerer to junction B just behind headset area where is alot of space. From there its simple, one wire goes to battery in front of top tube and another one to RD.

Decals are my work, I made graphic and just send it to print company where they made a stickers from it. Simple, but I dont know how long doest it stays there without some layer of clear lack.

















Now I'm just playing with those battery indicators, optical wires works, so they will be inside of Extralite headset hollow bolt. Other option was D-Fly with Garmin, but this would be lighter and looks cool 

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

lance153 said:


> Decals are my work, I made graphic and just send it to print company where they made a stickers from it. Simple, but I dont know how long doest it stays there without some layer of clear lack.[\QUOTE]
> 
> If they are printed on 3M 1080 auto vinyl wrap they will last until you tear them in a crash. I restickered my SC 5010 two years ago with it...still like new.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for tip, I'll check that out


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Depends if it's lightweight alloy then it will be very narrow hence less material hence less strength . 

I would use velcro to hold internals instead of tape . Tape is messy and at least with velcro you can remove and re-attach with ease  !!!


----------



## barnabas-< (Dec 13, 2015)

awesome bike!! 
where did you get the green stickers? and wich color are they? green or yellow? and how did you them on? with simple glu?


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Hi, its somewhere around Lime green. That are only sticker decals. Its still not a final version.









Few posts back, it was mentioned allready. Now they are allready ordered at print company. They will be made from more durable decal.

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

View attachment 1035920


Now I'm realy thinking about this, the last weak place of di2 wiring would be nicely protected

Maybe good also for your stumpy @phlegm 

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

You've got me interested, but the attachment won't work.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Something small for xmas, Tune cap and supernova steerer expander

















Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

lance153 said:


> View attachment 1035975
> 
> 
> Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


This is a smart idea, and I think it looks better than the bare Di2 wire as well. Is there a good source for braided sleeves somewhere?


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

I contacted cyclepathpdx, which were building this bike. They send me this link:
http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/american/catalog/inch-black-size-range-foot-p-243.php

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheers Lance, thanks.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Some new stuff

Supernova Expander with cut for elecric wire (originaly for supernova light), Di2 will be also good  it is more than a half wieght lighter than previous which I had to modify for cable route
















...camplete with new tune cap
















This is not hot new, but finaly mesured stock RS Maxle and DT RWS 142 vs. RS Maxle Stealth and Syntace X12 axle.
















Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

lance153 said:


> ... No 100% weight weenie but Race ready


The decals!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Some winter playing on PC, maybe once 

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Another bolt less - ghost rd hangler for shimano shadow derraileurs. Its only small detail, but again it will look bit more simplier with no necessary stuff
















Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Where did you find that bit? Very interesting.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

That hanger is a way cool part.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Its ghost spare part. They use it on all shimano geared lectors. Mine was originaly on sram, so i had to replace it


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Done, finaly... 8.85kg









Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Fine looking ride sir  !!!


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome build! I complement you on going with capable tires instead of the absolute lightest and the decision to use no decals on the rims really adds to the overall appearance in my opinion, as one who is partial to the murdered out look. 
What wheelset did you decide on and specifically what rims are those? Do you have weights for the individual rims and the wheelset? 
Great job! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

The rims are light-bicycle, 30mm wide (not the lightest model, but deffinetly stiffer. Wieght of them is 374/380g. Whole wheelset is 1427g on DT350 straightpull centerlock hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Those Schwalbe ROR are only temporary, as schwalbe sidewalls are like paper. I'm looking for Conti X-King/Race King


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, several of my friends ride the light bicycle rims and they seem great to us. Agree wholeheartedly on the sidewall of tires. I must ride snakeskin Nobby nics 2.35 on my stumpy or I won't finish even one ride without a sidewall leak. Once again, beautiful bike, but the best was your computer generated night rider version. That was da bomb!


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, we'll see if I would realize that. That camo finish is a one of plans for next year, first on task list now will be RS-1  but for now, I'm completely happy with actual setup


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

lance153 said:


> Its 1.140g in "S". This is LC version, ULC is sub 900g
> 
> Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


I am afraid the ULC frame is not sub900, not even sub 1kg! My Lector 9 (ULC) came in at 9.550kg stock (without pedals). Haven't disassembled it yet but according to my excel files, frame must be somewhere around 1200gr for a Medium size!


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Realy? Then it is not much lighter than LC. Maybe that alu rear axle brake mount adds some weight. 


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, it won't be much lighter, if it is lighter at all! 

I'll disassemble the bike during this week and check the frame weight. Did you use all the parts that came together with the frame? I mean the internal routing guides.

Do you have a complete build list of your bike?


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

U used neophrene guide from spec. stumpjumper that I had from previous build. There is only one inside frame. And one bigger piece of foam tube is right behind headset. I'll make complete list in next few days


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

New CONTI tires arived
X-King 2.2 RS / Race King 2.2 RS























Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is mine:









9.300kg as it is on a size Medium with some things still to change but with real tires! Could easily lighten it a bit by changing some parts like rotors, handlebars, grips or pedals but prefer to have it really rideable. Saddle and seatpost clamp will be changed though.


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Nice. Saddle is quite heavy, you can save about 60-80g without problems. Pedals also, but these are probably the best you can have


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, saddle weights 250gr. Will save 160gr when i change the Speedneedle which is my favorite saddle! The fork also is not light at all!

Will probably be able to put it around 9000gr but still bulletproof! Tires weighted 670 + 640gr which is not WW, stock tires saved about 300gr!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I love the angles on that frame, assuming I'm not being tricked by intricate paint/decals. Very stealth, radar-reflective-looking, which I like!


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Morgen Sawy (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello can you tell me please where do you buy the sticker (or how can I reach them)? thanks


----------



## moreyo (Jun 19, 2016)

lance153 said:


> Hi, its somewhere around Lime green. That are only sticker decals. Its still not a final version.
> 
> View attachment 1035916
> 
> ...


Hi these stickers look crear, perhaps would be a little egoist from me, but......... Could you send me the drawings to print the decals, I have a black lector 6 and I'd like to try change the decals.

Un other hand..... Hace you painted the frame?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

❤ new toy ❤










Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## zedi (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool!

Which SID? Weight?


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

RLC Boost 1,54kg w. uncut steerer and maxle stealth axle


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Almost went to the new sid but then... Meh, i'm in the second one so got to try something different and... lighter

Uncut steerer and kabolt.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

nunokas said:


> Almost went to the new sid but then... Meh, i'm in the second one so got to try something different and... lighter
> 
> Uncut steerer and kabolt.
> 
> View attachment 1082434


Nice fork! I'm looking forward to seeing one of those in the wild. Would you mind commenting about tire clearance with the Step Cast. What size front tire are you running? Fox says up to 2.3 and I am wondering who accurate that is. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagami (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello! Please what is the type of letter of ghost lector?


----------



## zagami (Jul 17, 2016)

I want to make some new stickers for my ghost lector 5 is not that font is


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Silent Drone said:


> Nice fork! I'm looking forward to seeing one of those in the wild. Would you mind commenting about tire clearance with the Step Cast. What size front tire are you running? Fox says up to 2.3 and I am wondering who accurate that is. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for hijack the thread lance153 

Tire clearance with RoRo 2.10:


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

it seems i never asked but just out of curiosity what is your saddle height on that lector?


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

For the record, 2016 Lector 9 ULC frame, Medium Size:









Pretty far from sub900


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

damond said:


> For the record, 2016 Lector 9 ULC frame, Medium Size:
> 
> View attachment 1102309
> 
> ...


Ouch, even my LC is lighter, that is interesting. I just started to build the new one on 2017 frame. Also LC version. Ghost made some little changes on both frames so i don't have to "modify" bb with file to fit 30mm axle there 

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

What changes are those? You could easily fit a 30mm axle crankset on a 2016 frame too, my friend did it on a Lector 9 (2016) with no problems.

What frame did you choose? I am still in doubt if i go for a ULC again or for a LC which is way cheaper and it seems it weights the same!


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

I had some. There was too much material and the axle of rotor crank got in touch with down part of BB area. On new one there is more space and was not problem to fit bottom bracket also with that plastic inner tube. The other things are a bigger screw for derraileur hanger and maybe the biggest is that UC (new ULC) frames have boost rear stay


Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes i was aware of the boost stays on the UC frames. Did you manage to weight your 2017 frame? just to see if it is any lighter!


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Honestly I didn't. I was too lazy to remove all the cables and other stuff to take it on scale  but I dont't think it will be much different compared to MY16


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Urihan (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi ! Sorry for my english, but I'm crazy sarching for the files of the vinyls. I have a LC 5 and I want to change them. Can you please send me the files or tell me how can I get them?


----------



## Carlos Pedro (Nov 8, 2016)

I want that vinyl files too.
I don't no where a i can get them


----------



## Robert73 (Sep 14, 2016)

Please me too for the vinyl files.
Many Thanks


----------



## hardcore613 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi I'm really IMPRESSED with your builds. I'm going to build my next bike using Shimano's Di2 and I can't decide between these frames: Canyon Exceed SL/SLX, GHOST Lector UC, BH Ultimate and Pivot Les 2017.

1. Can you confirm that Ghost Lector now has a boost spacing?
2. Where did you place the Di2 battery?


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Ghost lector only has boost spacing on UC frame (world cup, 10 and 9)


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

damond said:


> Ghost lector only has boost spacing on UC frame (world cup, 10 and 9)


... and X8 

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

In the end i went for the UC again, this time the World Cup. Funny that world cup frame is different from the other frames and it is lighter than my previous 9 ULC


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

damond said:


> In the end i went for the UC again, this time the World Cup. Funny that world cup frame is different from the other frames and it is lighter than my previous 9 ULC


Realy? How much does it weight? Take a photo of bike here if you have it finished.

I also had some time to play again 










Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Bike is not finished yet but won't be as light as yours for sure! I am poiting for something around 9.0kg when finished!

I've looked for the next cranks aswell but ended up with the rotor rex inpower, watts are important!

World Cup frame is only 1x compatible, you can see it has no hole for the front derailleur cable, doesn't have the bolts for the second bottle cage and is also lighter at 1037gr (now this yes is a serious weight!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

damond said:


> Bike is not finished yet but won't be as light as yours for sure! I am poiting for something around 9.0kg when finished!
> 
> I've looked for the next cranks aswell but ended up with the rotor rex inpower, watts are important!
> 
> ...


Nice, but it still have a FD mount, maybe for chainguide. But what would realy need is that second bottle cage for longer races.

So for now, I'm completely happy with the LC frame. You are right about watts, Stages crank for Race Face is in plan, but the one on road bike is enough for now.

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk Pro


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, second bottle cage is indeed an issue although the races in which i race use to have feedzones with team staff so not an huge issue!
For longer or stage races i'd better use a camelback or so!

In the end i ended up building the bike with the same cranks i used last year (xtr) and will probably get a stages later!

It turned out to be a bit lighter than expected at 8.710kg ready to race with proper tires (670/650gr). Not bad at all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

damond said:


> Yes, second bottle cage is indeed an issue although the races in which i race use to have feedzones with team staff so not an huge issue!
> For longer or stage races i'd better use a camelback or so!
> 
> In the end i ended up building the bike with the same cranks i used last year (xtr) and will probably get a stages later!
> ...


Very nice 

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OugaBooga (Aug 16, 2016)

I just got 1 of these lectors "3" last month, really is a fast & nice looking bike.


----------



## OugaBooga (Aug 16, 2016)

i really want to make my black bike decal red or green.
your bike looks so sexy


----------



## OugaBooga (Aug 16, 2016)

NEVER hold a carbon frame that way...............bad move.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

OugaBooga said:


> NEVER hold a carbon frame that way...............bad move.


Are you randomly referring to post #2? It's always hard to support a frame without the seatpost in. I don't see a problem with the OP using the top tube so long as it's not over-tightened.


----------



## OugaBooga (Aug 16, 2016)

phlegm said:


> Are you randomly referring to post #2? It's always hard to support a frame without the seatpost in. I don't see a problem with the OP using the top tube so long as it's not over-tightened.


Yes, post #2 did have a 2nd pic with a seat post, 1st pic in post 2 was just a frame.
the area he tightened it on is the thinnest area of the top top, 1 slip up (accidentally falling) grabbing on to the frame would be bad news i assume.
Not trying to be an asshat, just don't want some "accident" to happen that could've been avoided..............you just never know


----------

